# Παπαγάλοι > Διαμονή > Σταντ-παιχνιδότοποι. >  Tο σταντ των Ringnecks  μου.

## Leonidas

οριστε και το δικο μου κουτσουρακι  :Happy: ..καρυδια απο τα βουνα της πατρας στο χωριο μου,τι τραβηξα για να το φερω αθηνα,
λειπει μονο ταψι - βαση για τα περιττωματα..

----------


## tliotis

Poλύ ωραίο φίλε!Απο πάτρα Αθήνα , τράβηξες ζόρι για τα παπαγαλάκια ! χεχεχε

----------


## Ρία

ωραίο φαίνεται αλλά βάλε καμιά πιο μεγάλη!!!! θα μου ανέβει η μυωπία για να το δω!!

----------


## Leonidas

_Για σενα και μονο!_

----------


## tliotis

έχουν αλυσίδα στο πόδι ?για να μη φύγουν ?το ρωτάω επειδή βλέπω μπαλκονάτοι είναι !!!!

----------


## Leonidas

_Αν καθομαι μαζι τους ειναι χωρις αλυσιδα (κομενα φτερα) αν δεν ειμαι εκει εχουν αλυσιδα, στη φωτο αν θυμαμαι και βλεπω καλα εχουν αλυσιδα!_

----------


## mai_tai

Μια χαρα την εχουν καταβρει...!ωραια κατασκευη :Jumping0044:

----------


## Panosfx

Καταρχας πανεμορφο το σταντ αλλα και τα ringneck σου.Εχεις και σε ολα τα χρωματα!Κουκλακια!
Μια παρατηρηση μονο απο μενα.
Εχουν κομμενα φτερα και μικρη αλυσιδα.Αν καποιο πεσει(ο δικος μου καμια φορα πανω στο παιχνιδι στραβοπαταει και πεφτει) δεν θα τραυματιστουν;
Ακομα κι αν δεν τραυματιστουν πως θα ξανανεβουν;
Δεν ειναι επικινδυνο λιγο αυτο;

----------


## Leonidas

_Καλημερα Panosfx kαι mai tai.._

_εχω και ενα λευκο.., λειπει το γκρι..._

_Panosfx...θελω να κανεις ενα πειραμα...δεσε ενα φυστικι σε ενα σκοινακι δεστο απο την πατηθρα του και αστο να  κρεμεται σε υψος...δυο πραγματα μπορουν να γινουν ή το μικρο σου να κανει καταβαση ή με το ενα ποδι του θα κραταει το σπαγκο και με το ραμφος του θα μαζευει μποσικα απο το σκοινι μεχρι να φτασει στο στοχο του...


_<span style="color:#4b0082;"><em><strong>












_τι σημαινει αυτο τωρα..._
_σημαινει πως αν θελουν να κανουν κατι θα το κανουν..ποτε δεν μου εχουν τραυματιστει...οι αλυσιδες ειναι απο 30εκ μεχρι 60εκ..σε περιπτωση που πεσει καποιο κατω...αυτο που κανει ειναι να κανει αντι για καταβαση αναβαση, χρησμοποιωντας και τα δυο ποδια του και παραλληλα το ραμφος του!


_

_ειμαι κατα των κλουβιων και προτιμω τις αλυσιδες νιωθουν πιο ελευθερα πριν ενα χρονο ζουσαν  μεσα στο δωματιο μου χωρις κλουβι σε ειδικηκατασκευη (ακολουθει φωτο) , δε κρυβω πως τωρα μενουν σε μια κλουβα αλλα μονο και μονο γιατι δε μενω μονος σπιτι και επειδη εχον γινει μερικες αλλαγες, αλλα και παλι οποτε εχω χρονο τα βγαζω παιζουμε τα κανω μπανιο και πηγαινουμε και βολτες..!


_

----------


## DimitrisPas13

πανέμορφο...δεν φοβούνται από τον ήχο των αυτοκινήτων....;;;

----------


## moutro

Η κατασκευή είναι πανέμορφη οπως και τα πουλιά σου... Εγώ συμφωνω μαζί σου οτι απο το κλουβί αυτό φαινεται περισσότερο ελεύθερο, αλλα δεν ειναι γτ και πάλι η αλυσίδα περιορισμένο χώρο κινήσεων αφήνει...
Εγώ δεν θα σταθώ ομως σε αυτό... Ξέρω ότι οι παπαγάλοι είναι κασκαντέρ ανεβοκατεβαίνουν παντού και δεν μαάνε. ΘΑ σου πω απλά ότι απο ένα τετοιο παιχνίδι, που κρεμιόταν ανάποδα, ενος κοκατού (διπλάσιο ποδι απο το ρινκνεκ ...) εχασε το ποδι του, τραυματιστηκε σοβαρα και του το έκοψαν... Ευχομαι να μην συμβει αυτο σε κανενα πουλάκι ξανα, ουτε στα δικά σου εννοείται, απλά το αναφέρω σαν γεγονός, ο κίνδυνος είναι μικρός σε ποσοστό, αλλά υπάρχει...

----------


## Leonidas

_Dimitrispas13 οχι δεν εχουν καποιο προβλημα μπορει αν υπαρξει ενας δυνατος θορυβος να αναστατωθουν λιγο αλλα μεχρι εκει..τους αρεσει να καθονται εξω και ειδικα οταν τα κανω μπανιο_

----------


## DimitrisPas13

χαχααχαχχαχα!!!

----------


## Leonidas

_moutro να μου επιτρεψεις να σου  πω οπως εχω και αλλες φορες πει πως με την αλυσιδα εχουν παρα μα παρα πολλη ελευθερια ( αναφερω παλι πως μπενει μονο οταν εγω λειπω η για βολτα)..

https://www.facebook.com/lbossu  αν θελεις κανε με αdd και θα δεις φωτο με αλυσιδα που κανουν πραγματα οπως καθε ενα πουλι ειτε χωρις αλυσιδα ειτε μεσα σε ενα κλουβι και θα δεις και φωτο μεσα σε κλουβα ή χωρις αλυσιδα...προσωπικα αν με φυλακιζαν θα ηθελα μια αλυσιδα στο ποδι και οχι κακγελα να μου χαλανε το οπτικο μου πεδιο!


για το κοκατου που αναφερεις τωρα πες ειχε κομενα φτερα ή οχι...και πως ακριβως τραυματιστηκε τρομαξε απο την πατηθρα του και πηγε να πεταξει..ή μπλεχτικε με την αλυσιδα.._

----------


## mariakappa

τα φτερα τα κοβεις εσυ ή ο γιατρος?

----------


## Leonidas

_εγω Μαρια μου.._

----------


## moutro

Δεν έχω fb για να δω αυτό που λες, αλλά σου είπα και πάνω αν και πάλι παρέχει περιορισμένο χώρο, η αλυσίδα δίνει μεγαλύτερη αίσθηση ελευθερίας, έστω κ εκονικά...
Το κοκατού είχε κομμενα φτερά απο την αρχή της ζωής του, οποτε ηξερε τη παριορισμενη δυνατοτητα πτήσης του. ήταν σε μπαλκονι, εγινε τρακάρισμα στο δρομο πο κάτω, τρομαξε, πεταχτηκε, και έγινε το κακό...

----------


## Leonidas

_και τα δικα μου εχουν τρομαξει και εχουν πεσει απο το σταντ τους και μπορω να πω πως δεν επαθαν τπτ..ισως φταιει κατι αλλο ή ετυχε...φωτο μπορεις να δεις στο θεμα εδω στο φορουμ με την κακοποιησηη...υπαρχουν μερικες που θα δεις πως η αλυσιδα δεν τα απασχολει καθολου.._

----------


## mariakappa

> _εγω Μαρια μου.._


θελω να κοψω κι εγω του κοκατου μου αλλα δεν μπορω μονη μου και σκεφτομαι να την παω στο γιατρο.

----------


## Leonidas

_ειναι αγριο..εχεις επιχειρησει να το ποιασεις με πετσετα...αν δε σου παρει λεφτα να πας..ααλλιως μου λες_

----------


## mariakappa

δεν ειναι ιδιαιτερα αγρια αλλα αμα την πιασω με πετσετα θα αγριεψει πολυ και τα θελω τα δακτυλα μου.και δεν θελω να με μισησει.γι'αυτο ελεγα να το κανει ο γιατρος.

----------


## tliotis

> δεν ειναι ιδιαιτερα αγρια αλλα αμα την πιασω με πετσετα θα αγριεψει πολυ και τα θελω τα δακτυλα μου.και δεν θελω να με μισησει.γι'αυτο ελεγα να το κανει ο γιατρος.


μας βαζεις και 1 φωτο με το κακατουα σου ????( και περισσοτερες αν μπορεισ χαχα )

----------


## Leonidas

_αν εχεις καποιο γνωστο να την πας...λογικα και εκεινος θα χρησιμοποιησει γαντια χοντρα και πετσετα.._

----------


## mariakappa

στον κοινο μας γιατρο σκεφτομαι να την παω.

----------


## Leonidas

_...δε ξερω αν κοβει αλλα και να μη κοβει θα μαθει και ειμαι σιγουρος πως θα το εχει....ειναι φοβερος!!!!!!!!!_

----------


## Orix

Πολύ όμορφο και γεια στα χέρια σου. Μου αρέσουν πολύ τα φιλαρακια σου  :Happy:

----------

